# Alaska...Here We Come!!!



## Air2resq (Oct 15, 2016)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Dhosera,
> 
> Good luck. We just got back Monday afternoon and had an AWESOME time!!! Here's a pic of what you might be in for:
> 
> ...


Great looking buck, there have been some studs taken this year and the last day of the road season (Oct 31) my buddies wife got a bruiser that was all rutted up. I swear his neck was at least 18-20 swollen


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great looking buck, Griz!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Air2resq said:


> Great looking buck, there have been some studs taken this year and the last day of the road season (Oct 31) my buddies wife got a bruiser that was all rutted up. I swear his neck was at least 18-20 swollen


Air2resq,

This ones neck was swollen up so much...I think his skin was tight. His tarsal glands were brown, flared out and smelled like rotten piss. He was bedded next to a doe feeding and wouldn't leave her. He was also covered in a nice layer of fat. Short body, but round like a pig!


----------



## Air2resq (Oct 15, 2016)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Air2resq,
> 
> This ones neck was swollen up so much...I think his skin was tight. His tarsal glands were brown, flared out and smelled like rotten piss. He was bedded next to a doe feeding and wouldn't leave her. He was also covered in a nice layer of fat. Short body, but round like a pig!


Grizz,

Even when they are in full rut IMO they will eat way better than whitetails, I grew up hunting whitetails in PA. No comparison between a whitetail and Kodiak Blacktail. You are in for a treat! Glad you had a good hunt and harvested a beautiful deer. Kodiak will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome! Cant wait to hear the story and see all the pics! Thats an awesome buck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome Griz. Did you get to discover devils club?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Awesome Griz. Did you get to discover devils club?


OMG...unfortunately...YES I did! Many times. What a nasty worthless plant. LOL.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> OMG...unfortunately...YES I did! Many times. What a nasty worthless plant. LOL.


Lol


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I love it when your climbing up hill and you need to grab on to something when you need to maintain balance and all you can cling to is devils club.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> I love it when your climbing up hill and you need to grab on to something when you need to maintain balance and all you can cling to is devils club.


All the Devils Club I saw was clinging to me! LOL.


----------

